# Dehaze Tool



## tvvk (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello

I have Lightroom CC2015.  I have heard about a reduce haze tool, but I do not see it in the effects panel.  Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2015)

If you are running LRCC2015 and not the perpetual license LR6 you should see the slider at the bottom.  This option is not currently available to perpetual license holders. 






If your panel looks different from the image above, check your LR version in the menu {Help}{System Info}


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 24, 2015)

But even CC2015 needs to be at the 2015.1 level to have the Dehaze feature, so absolutely you need to tell us what version you are running.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 24, 2015)

One situation where the Dehaze slider is greyed out in CC version-
The image being developed is using the old 2010 version (or 2003).
Similar to seeing the 'old' "Fill Light" and "Recovery" sliders.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2015)

Quite right, but if the dehaze slider isn't in the Effects panel, which is what the OP reported, it's still more likely that the wrong version is being used. But good suggestion!


----------



## tvvk (Oct 26, 2015)

I am using cc2015.0.1.  Apparently this version does not contain the dehaze slider.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2015)

tvvk said:


> I am using cc2015.0.1.  Apparently this version does not contain the dehaze slider.


Yes, this is the comment that Jim made.  You can upgrade to 2015.1.1 which is stable or the current release 2015.2.1 which has issues. 

Follow these instructions if you want to update too the stable release 2015.1.1 http://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-roll-back-to-lightroom-2015-1-1-or-lightroom-6-1-1/


----------

